# Divisor de tensión



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 23, 2007)

Necesito saber como hago para bajar una tensión de, por ej, 15 V a 12 V.¿que cuenta se hace?¿y si quiero bajar 9v a 6v? 
tiene que ser usando resistencias.
un saludo.
Lautaro


----------



## mabauti (Dic 23, 2007)

solo resistencias?

depende por completo de la resistencia de carga. Cual es tu resistencia de carga?


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 24, 2007)

No te compliques, todo está basado en la ley de Ohm. Primero debes de saber cuál es tu voltaje inicial. Digamos 12v. Luego, debes de pensar que valores quieres tener de salida en cada resistencia. Luego usando la ley de Ohm (E=IxR), vas despejando los valores de las resistencias necesitadas.


----------



## CarlosColombo (Dic 24, 2007)

Esto es lo que buscas.


----------



## jcea (Dic 29, 2007)

Sergio Flores dijo:
			
		

> Recuerda también incluir con qué amperaje necesitas el divisor de tensión porque también hay que tomar en cuenta eso.



Si la carga del circuito no es constante, la tensión de salida va a variar. Por eso en los circuitos reales se utilizan estabilizadores de tensión o, si el consumo es bajo, zener.

Una opción simple pero relativametne cara, es usar un amplificador operacional de potencia en la salida del divisor, a modo de seguidor de tensión, para separar el voltaje de referencia de la carga.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 29, 2007)

Necesito bajar de 15v a al menos 12 y 9 la fuente de energia es un transformador . Pero también quiero tensiones chicas de 3v, 6v, me conviene poner una bateria  de 9 comun, no? La corriente es chica en el rango de miliamperaje, estoy trabajando como joby con motorcitos, construyendo un robot esas boludeces 
Gracias a todos por sus respuestas y disculpen la demora, solo tengo internet los fines de semana, vivo en una quinta.
Lautaro


----------



## mabauti (Dic 29, 2007)

checate los integrados LM7812 y LM7809


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 30, 2007)

Ok, te voy a responder acorde con lo que especificaste de que sólo con resistencias. Primero que nada en un divisor de tensión la suma de las tensiones parciales es igual a la tensión total, por lo que no puedes tener 9 y 12 al mismo tiempo. (9+12=21V) Por lo que te envío 3 circuitos que puedes hacer. Lo que si es cierto, es que debes de tener cuidado con el tamaño de la resistencia de carga, pues como recordaras habrá resistencia equivalente, pues la carga está conectada en paralelo y por lo tanto puede variar el voltaje de salida. Sin embargo, no creo que por motorcitos de Hobby pueda cambiar mucho. Pruébalos y si te sirven que mejor!

Por último, antes de hacer los divisores de tensión, recuerda que éstos no los necesitas con VAC, por lo que antes debes de poner un rectificador. Te envió uno al final, el cual si no puse algo mal funciona perfectamente y es sencillo. De todos modos, puedes usar otro tipo de rectificador, si encuentro uno sencillo a base de componentes analógicos, te digo.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 20, 2008)

Muchiiiiiisimas gracias a todos
Era justo lo que necesitaba.


----------



## tarzan (Abr 15, 2009)

Una duda. he realizado un divisor  de tension  a base de 2 resistencias de 5k. Se trata de partiendo de 12 v conseguir  6 voltios para alimentar un mando a distancia de garage.
Este mando normalmente trabaja con 6v que suministran unas pilas de tipo boton.
Pues en el momento  que lo conecto la tension me cae abajo.

Que es lo que hago mal¿¿¿¿

gracias


----------



## jim_17 (Abr 15, 2009)

A ver la tension te cae abajo porque tienes una Resistencia de carga muy pequeña. Lo que necesitas es un regulador de tension tipo zener, o un 7805 o un amplificador configurado en seguidor de tension para cambiar la impedancia de salida. Si no quieres utilizar ningun integrado, y para que no te baje tanto la tension lo que tienes que hacer es utilizar 2 Resistencias de un valor muy pequeño, por ejemplo 100 Ohm cada una. Si Nos dices la impedancia de entrada de la alimentacion del mando, podremos calcularte unas resistencias adecuadas a tu circuito.


----------



## tarzan (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta tan rapida.
No consigo ler ninguna impedancia en la entrada de alimentacion del circuito.
a ver si me podeis decir un circuito sencillo para conseguirlo , a ser posible sin integrados.

1salu2


----------



## cevollin (Abr 15, 2009)

jim 17 tiene razon  cuando tu conectas un un mando  u etc aparato dicho aparato tiene una resistencia  en la forma que tu lo estas conectando digamos  en paralelo con R2 (en el diagrama)
la resistencia del mando va a modificar el valor de la rama R2 disminuyendola en consecuencia la corriente en la resistenca r1 y r2 aumenta y acuerdate que VR2= E-VR1/I 
yo no te recomendaria hacer un divisor de este tipo mejor utiliza un regulador variable es decir utiliza un lm317 o un lm350 depende de la corrienbte que vayas a manejar









aver tu multimetro no te marca ninguna impedancia checa si tu mando tiene especificacion de cuanta corriente consume y a cuanto voltage


----------



## tarzan (Abr 16, 2009)

Vale....voy a intentar hacerme un circuitillo con un Lm317


----------



## Lero1234 (Abr 5, 2010)

Caray... Hasta ahora tengo dudas que nisiquiera sé como plantear. La verdad es que me enredo un poco por el tema de imaginarme los cables separándolos y desconectándolos. Tengo dudas con divisor de tensión y no estoy seguro de por qué tengo que conectar en paralelo o en serie algunas cosas (no recuerdo cuales son). ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## flacastfyupn (Abr 5, 2010)

Lero1234 dijo:


> Caray... Hasta ahora tengo dudas que nisiquiera sé como plantear. La verdad es que me enredo un poco por el tema de imaginarme los cables separándolos y desconectándolos. Tengo dudas con divisor de tensión y no estoy seguro de por qué tengo que conectar en paralelo o en serie algunas cosas (no recuerdo cuales son). ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?



Especifica que tipo de dudas tienes.


----------



## Lero1234 (Abr 7, 2010)

Genial... Pensé que nadie respondería. El último post fue del 2009 y eso disminuyó mis esperanzas. Tenía dudas con respecto a cómo y porqué se formaba un divisor de tensión; sin embargo, en la desesperación por entenderlo, creo que busqué en algunas buenas fuentes y logré obtener información de fácil entendimiento. 
Es bueno saber que aún hay personas cuyo conocimiento desean compartir. Ojalá podamos discutir sobre algún tema alguna vez. 
Lo olvidaba, gracias. 

Daniel.


----------

